# Electric Yellow Holding: Can see fry's eyes already, should I strip?



## swat_leader (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey everyone, as the title says I have an electric yellow that is holding fry I managed to separate her from the main 55 gallon tank already into a smaller 5 gallon tank. Looking into her mouth, I can already see the fry's eyes and I was wondering if that means that for sure I can strip them from her already. This is the first time any of my fish were holding fry since they are all only about 2 inches or less at the moment. Also im unsure how long she has been holding for as I didnt notice till 4-5 days ago. Also might it be better if i let her spit them out naturally or is it better to strip them? thank you all in advanced! Im very excited about this so I hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

I usually just net the mother and relocate her to a small (and cycled) 'maturnity' tank and allow her to spit the fry naturally. Then I return the mother to the main tank after she has done so, either later that day or after a few days.

Depending on circumstances you may want to strip the mother of the fry. Sometimes it may be best to minimize the mother's absence from the tank to preserve her hierarchal status in the tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I like to let them spit naturally in a small tank, then eat for a week (they often go hungry while holding) or two before returning. But if you have a small group, it can mean more pressure on the remaining females while one is out and stripping maximizes fry. But do it too early and you'll need an egg tumbler.


----------



## swat_leader (Aug 24, 2010)

cool, ill let her do it naturally, she was perfectly fine in her 5 gallon tank but i went out and bought a breeder net for her to be back into her original 55 gallon tank and she now seems to lay on the plants sideways ot just stay in a vertical position, is there something wrong here? im kinda confused maybe I should put her back into the 5 gallon where she seemed to be perfectly normal


----------



## swat_leader (Aug 24, 2010)

the breeder net mesh is really fine and I dont think oxygen was getting into it possibly so i put in an airstone and she seems to be much better again


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

I think both ways are fine.

I strip 100% of the time. Granted I set my alarm for 1am, net the female whens she's still groggy and she's back within 2 minutes. no lights, no stress. If she is a pair, then the male might be a dink and try to get her goin again, depends on the male..
You can tell from their mouth if their ready to strip. If she looks ready to burst at the mouth, getem out.


----------

